# Little Girl Attacks Red in St. Augustine Surf



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

Little Kinsey Castle of St. Augustine set the hook on this 28" Red. Dad seems to have a hand in action too...pardon the pun. 

Tight lines and safe journeys to everyone.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice fish and I mean it.


----------



## pierjunkee (Dec 1, 2000)

pretty fish. what time of year are the drum most active in florida?


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

What a beautiful little girl and a nice fish, and what a little, tiny fishing rod that she had!
I couldn't believe in Florida you can catch a 28" Drum in such shallow water.
Good job, Kinsey.


----------



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

pierjunkee,

I guess it depends on what part of Florida you're asking about when it comes to Red Drum. If you want THE definitive answers...please post your question on
Gow ge's Message Board

Little Kinsey caught that Red in the St. Augustine, FL surf using one or our Fishbites Fish'n Strips baits...looks like a Flesh colored one in the picture I have.

Feel free to check 'em out!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Reds can be caught ih water as shallow as a foot, in the keys.
I caught them in 18in here in South Florida.
Shark, Cuda, and others Can be caught in shallow water also.


----------



## erikharwell (Aug 3, 2001)

how about giving everyone on this board free samples of those fishbites 2 see if they work and get some word of mouth advertizing


----------



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

Anyone interested in trying some free samples go to the link below and fill out the form. No purchase will be required for you to win.


Click here for a chance to win a Free Sample of Fishbites!

or check out our website...


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey Guys,
Nice pic!! Thats great to see youngsters enjoying this timeless art of fishing!! That picture should be on tourism brochures!!


Yours in Christ,
Justin Ruble
Richmond,VA


----------



## snj352 (Aug 12, 2001)

congradulations little one an to you as well dad !!


----------



## alaskammoose (Sep 24, 2001)

cool fish ...she going have to teach me how to fish!!!!!


----------

